

Analyst: "Apple's 99-cent iTunes model does not build a market for apps" - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/02/23/report-apple-app-store-lending-halo-effect-mobile-apps-industry

======
DannoHung
Where's the part where Apple is forcing people to sell their apps for 99
cents?

I think the real value that Apple has added is in making it cost effective to
stick something up there for $1 up to $5 and still have the transaction cost
be low so that it's worth someone's time to develop at that scale (and not
having to worry so much about people just stealing your program because of its
somewhat marginal utility).

Easier for the producer, easier for the consumer.

